# Replacing toe strap on Drake F-60 binding



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

What size boots do you wear? You might be better off getting some older used bindings off craigslist and just using those parts.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

really any strap will do...recommend just get a burton ratchet and ladder...I'd presume that those f60's take a little bolt and nylock...is what I've used....still using like 3 sets of f60's and iirc a supersport drake.


----------

